# Magnetic Uncoupling Tool



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

I used to model in HO, but since moving to a small apartment, have switched to N. 

I remember a device that was like a large two-pronged fork, with magnets on each leg. This was used to uncouple cars with magnetic couplers on the layout. 

I’d like to make one for N scale using small neodymium magnets. How specifically were the magnets mounted? Did the location of each pole matter?

Thanks! First time poster here.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Rix uncoupling tool ?


----------



## Djsfantasi (Mar 19, 2019)

That’s the HO tool I was thinking of. But I want to make one for N scale. My question was how to position the magnets.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems to me you could make a 2 prong 'fork' of wood,
then glue the magnets to the insides of the 'fork'. Be sure
to get your measurements right beforehand. Make it wide
enough that you don't touch the couplers when using it.

Don


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

*A better idea for you*

HI
Instead of trying to uncouple with that tool, why not go get yourself a pack of small diameter skewers. I used to use that also and gave it up a long time ago. Rub a pencil on the pointed end for some graphite.
Bill


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Polarity of the magnets shouldn't matter so long as they are opposite (IOW, the magnetic attraction should be towards the tines of the fork).


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

One word : Toothpicks


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Agreed. I'm in HO, so I use the kabob skewers one buys at the grocery store. I have two or three laying about on the layout. In N, it might be better to use the round toothpicks that are in the cylindrical clear plastic dispenser with the black lid that rotates to reveal an orifice. But the sharp kabob skewers should work for N as well.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

mesenteria said:


> Agreed. I'm in HO, so I use the kabob skewers one buys at the grocery store. I have two or three laying about on the layout. In N, it might be better to use the round toothpicks that are in the cylindrical clear plastic dispenser with the black lid that rotates to reveal an orifice. But the sharp kabob skewers should work for N as well.


Round toothpicks come in many different packages ! 
With them being so small you can leave them here and there without being intrusive to the layout. Could stain them too. TPs let you get closer to the car top, thus giving better leverage and less likely to push the couplers downward when entering the coupler knuckles.. 
I doubt I'm the first to use them. Yet I'd never heard of this before I brought it to attention years back in another forum..M


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

I model in N scale and actually did make one of these magnetic forks from scratch. Mine failed miserably but I suspect it was my design approach and doesn't mean you cant make one that would be successful. I just didnt have it in me to keep revising my design and try to make one that could be successful... it's easier to just go with toothpicks or kabob skewers.

Since N scale is so small, the space between the cars is tight, so you dont have a lot of room to work with in making a tool that goes between the cars and just around the couplers. So I tried making mine a wider fork so an entire train car can fit between it, and I used stronger magnets to help make up for the extra distance. Welp, the magnets were so strong that they also attracted the metal wheels, so my cars would derail every time I used it. Perhaps it could have worked if I was using plastic wheels only, but that's not the case for me.

The other factor working against the fork method is hand-holding and operations of the loco. You need to hold the fork in place with one hand to keep the couplers open while operating the throttle to move the loco in the other hand. It feels like playing that game Twister... it's not fun to have to do that with delicate layout operations. Better to just toothpick them apart and get back to operations after.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Chop sticks? 
They are tapered.
I always ask for 4 sets when I order Chinese food for delivery.
They come in handy in other ways for modeling too.
If we happen to use some I just wash and let them dry to use.

MMMmmmmm very good.


----------

